# Pig #5 for 2015



## sawtooth (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, I struggled a little bit this trip. Pigs were hard to come by it seemed, and I made up my mind that I would extend my comfortable range a little bit if I had to, IF I spotted a porker that i  couldn't get as close to as I like. 
  I was easing through the swamp and it was beautiful. Rooting everywhere and very fresh in some places. The wind was strong in my face and I was feeling really good about the whole deal. I was just about to put a fresh coat of DEET all over me when I spotted movement about 80 yards out. I looked at the turkey feather dangling on dental floss at the tip of my longbow and it told me to get moving before it changed it's mind. I closed to within 30 yards easily, walking on sand that was under six feet of water back in February. Arrow on the string now, I began to close the gap towards the four pigs. A quick glance at the feather again assured me that all was good. At 20 yards I got pinned down-- nowhere to maneuver quietly, nothing else to hide behind. I focused on the closest pig, a sow, and sent a fir shaft in her direction and then stood there being eaten alive by yellow flies as I watched my arrow bury in the mud an inch below her chest. They all scooted into the switch cane. Dang. Then they returned all of a sudden and the same sow began rooting in the same hole again. Awesome. I squatted down and pulled another arrow from my quiver. This time the pig was quartered away perfectly and her vitals were framed in between two cypress knees. I drew again and watched AGAIN as my arrow buried in the mud. This time they left and for good. I don't know what to blame it on this time. But the swarm of  yellow flies that were gnawing on my hands and eyelids certainly did not help. My arrows were only six inches apart when I retrieved them to file them back to a deadly edge.
   On the last day of the hunt I was joined by John Powell and we were working our way through a drain that showed very promising sign. I was on the Western edge and he took the East as we worked into a great SE wind. Early on I spotted several pigs and quickly closed the distance again. I stood back to tally the group the best I could so as not to get busted by the straggler that is always there. Satisfied that I could see every member of the group, I began to creep closer. Closer still, until I was within 12 yards of the closest pig. He rooted his way into a blowdown and was hidden for a few minutes until I could plainly make out his ear and front foot. He was clearly quartered away and as his chest came out of the shadows I wasted no time. At barely ten yards I watched the yellow-crested arrow bury itself into him and he bolted forward but was rejected by the tangle of limbs in the blowdown. He then turned and ran past me and I breathed a huge sigh of relief. I got a good look at my arrow and knew that his run would not last long and that I would not be needing my flashlight this evening. 
  The bloodtrail was excellent, but it was very unnecessary- I got a phone call from John as I was walking out the trail and it seems that my pig had run directly to him and flopped over just a few steps away. The other pigs in the group followed and one of them was the recipient of an arrow from John's bow- that is his story to tell. After a few pictures and high fives, we drug the pig out and got to work on it. 
   I got out of the gate a little slow on this trip but it all ended well. Even without the pig, this trip was made special by the people I was able to share it with. Thanks to all of you who I got to share a fire with. Thanks to Martin for putting it all together-don't get in front of me while I'm looking at the map!
Big Jim Buffalo 50@28"
Douglas Fir arrow
Magnus II 125


----------



## JBranch (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome,Dendy, congrats.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 1, 2015)

Good stuff Dendy.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats on the pig and thanks again  for the feather wind checker.


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like a great hunt Dendy. You better keep that bow,it has some mojo now! I know pigs are destructive but I wish we had some here in Michigan. No bugs here today,43 this morning! Huntin weather!


----------



## Tikki (Jun 2, 2015)

Great story and Good Job Dendy!!! Reducing the hog problems one pig at a time!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 2, 2015)

Way to go Dendy! Hope that knife made quick work of him!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great read Dendy, Congrats to you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessir, good stuff right there. As usual, it was a pleasure. Can't wait to get back.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good stuff looks like a blast. 

Congrats


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 2, 2015)

Great job, and great story. I hope to take part in one of these south GA adventures someday soon.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jun 2, 2015)

You couldn't have walked up and placed that arrow any better Dendy.  Good Deal.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats again brother of the longbow.  It was one of my best hunts.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 2, 2015)

Great read, congrats man


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks everybody. It was a really great time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 4, 2015)

It was definitely tougher before Sat but like always you came thru. Had my chance but failed.......


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats Dendy!  I really hoping to come down this winter.


----------



## ClovisSports (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 5, 2015)

Good deal.


----------



## gurn (Jun 8, 2015)

Your a pig killin man. Good job Dendy


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2015)

Good stuff Dendy, congratulations!!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

*S. GA Hog hunt*

This is the flip side to the Sawtooth story about his recent hog kill.  Saturday morning started out with our hunt working a sand bottom.  Hot, muggy, and plenty of Mosquitos and flesh chomping yellow flies! The Repel bug spray outdoorsman brand seemed to work well only you need to apply it every 15 mins.  Any ways,  I worked one end and Sawtooth worked the other of the bottom.  Wind was changing up on us.  I stumbled upon an alligator track/ den.  I kept moving not wanting to meet Mr. Gator!  Seen some cranes eating crawfish and a ton of hog signs, but no hogs up to this point.

Mid-day went back for lunch, a small storm front came through and I decided to catch a nap.  Ate, got with Sawtooth and decided where to go for second part of day.  We went back to the same bottom, this time wind was well in our favor.  I must have tipped toed in my snake boots for an hour I had myself clocked a mile into the swamp on the GPS.  I literally avoided every twig, emulating an ancient primitive hunter.  I was proud of my small feat, let alone getting hammered by flies.

As I looked ahead and crept slowly I noticed a small plant/twig moving back and forth.  "It's a little black hog!"  I said to myself.  My heart was pounding, I controlled my breathing, just relaxed and slowly moved toward the hog, being as patient as I needed to be.  I got with in 20 yds and was ready, I could see where it was, but just couldn't pick a spot.  Well I got winded, it ran to my right and snorted/blew like a whitetail.  It ran back to the left and well, I was busted!  That little hog ran like a bat out of H#ll through the thick stuff!

15 minutes later,  I see something 60 yards out running right to me,  it was a small boar,  he seemed to be limping, but I got on one knee and let one fly right over his back, as I nocked another arrow I noticed he had a yellow arrow in the left side of it's ribs.  It was Sawtooths!  I followed him and he was on his way out, about  5 yards in front of me expiring.  I got on the cell and called Sawtooth.  "I got your pig". .. Sawtooth said in a whisper,.. " I just shot one, what'd you mean, you found my arrow?"...  I replied, "No your pig is right here, dying in front of me!"

2 mins after that phone call, 4 or 5 hogs come busting through the woods hauling, I picked the third one, and out of instinct loaded an arrow and let one rip at 25 yds, a running shot.  It connected, the hog screamed and Sawtooth tracking his blood trail said he heard it across the swamp!  I got it right in the rear shoulder right under the spine area, I felt it was a kill shot.  The group hooked behind me 40/50 yds out, I heard some thrashing and crashing.  Again, all that happened in less than a minute from watching the Sawtooth hog expire.  We looked and looked, I even got on my hands and knees and kicked up the same group, it seems it was hurt real good and they huddled up together.  All that fun and I lost it in the privet, laurels, and sticker bushes.  One of my best hunts even though I was with out some pork to take home.

I will post some pics.  Hope everyone liked this one.  

-All American


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

Gator


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

Cranes


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

Yellow arrow!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 9, 2015)

John, it was good to meet and hunt with you. I hate that ya'll couldn't find your pig, but it happens. Especially in that jungle. You'll get em next time.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

Swamp white oak


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Todd!  I enjoyed our "fireside chats" !


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep! A really great time. I had a blast hunting with you.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hate you didn't find your pig John but that was a good read anyway. Thanks for sharing your hunt!!


----------



## gurn (Jun 14, 2015)

What can I say If dendys around dem pigs better start steppin and fetchin


----------

